# adverb instead of adjective



## shimon

Hello everyone! Can somebody tell me why to a question like *“jaké je dnes počasí?” *one answers *“je krásně!” *instead of *“je krásné!”*?
Thanks


----------



## ilocas2

It's such a custom. When speaking about weather, adverbs or nouns are normally used. Adjectives are used only before nouns.

je krásně, je hnusně, je ošklivo, je jasno - adverbs

je vítr, je zima, je vichřice, je vedro, je dusno, je bouřka - nouns

je hrozný vítr, je pěkné počasí, je strašná zima - adjectives with nouns

or verbs - svítí sluníčko, sněží, prší, fouká vítr, padají kroupy


----------



## bibax

Because the answer does not follow the grammatical structure of the question.

You can answer "prší" (= it is raining) instead of "deštivé" (= rainy). "Prší" is not an adjective, too.

Jaké je počasí? - Krásné. Deštivé. 

Jaké je počasí? - Je krásně. Prší. Je deštivo.  (N.B. the formal subject is not "weather" but the "general it" which is not expressed)

Jaké je počasí? - Krásně. Deštivo.


----------



## shimon

Thank you friends


----------



## ilocas2

Gramatically, the answer "je krásné" is completely correct. "krásné" is completely correct too. You can't say "krásně", because you can't answer with an adverb to the noun. You can say "je krásně", because this answer responds to the whole sentence, not to the noun.


----------

